# Happy birthday Glaswegian



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a great day Iain!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Glas!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Iain *:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I know, you prefer to keep it a secret at your age........tough. :grin:

Hope you have a good one Iain.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:birthday: Glas


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Iain


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Many happy returns Iain

[URL="







[/URL]

.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Iain


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Iain.

JC

.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Glas. Just take it easy this year, I saw what happened last year!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Have a great day Iain...All the best


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

have a good one


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks all.

My good lady sprung a surprise...a Wii...

My daughter and I have been playing since I came home from work...:grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

At your age, isn't a Wii a health risk? :winkgrin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

sinclair_tm said:


> At your age, isn't a Wii a health risk? :winkgrin:


:laugh: Quite possibly, but I'm willing to take the risk. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Do they let you haave a Wii at the nursing home? :laugh:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Happy birthday Dr Glas







:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Better late then never... happy birthday, Iain


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Belated :birthday: Iain...I trust that you thoroughly enjoyed it too. :grin:

Kind Regards,


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well it looks like I missed out on Oor Wullie's party! Hope you had a great day Iain :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Belated wishes Glas .. hope it was a great day


----------

